# Back to the future schwinn



## randallace (Jan 3, 2015)

Was watching back to the future and noticed that George mcfly rides a schwinn - looks like a 1950's  phantom to me - anyone know for sure make and model ?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 3, 2015)

From what I remember,it was a phantom.haven't seen the movie in years.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 4, 2015)

Should be a black phantom, Doc has something like a blue Roadmaster in part 2


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 4, 2015)

I think Doc's bike came fro the Western Auto they show in town...


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Then there is the "sorta" 80's Cycle truck that E.T. rode in the big basket.


----------

